# "The Engineer" train button, brass?



## Dump Digger (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey guys,

 I found a shank like button that could be brass, with a train design on the front and the words "The Engineer" on it.  The lay out is like this:

 *TOP*
 The
 (Train, its the engine, not the whole thing)
 Engineer
 *BOTTOM*

 It may be a child's button, I have no idea.  The train on it is an old style train.  Anybody have any idea what it is?  Age?

 Thanks! []


----------

